# Tagalog : Naiinis Ako



## Seb_K

Guys ... 

What does this mean ... Naiinis ako.

Thanks!


----------



## ShroomS

It means "I'm annoyed/disgusted/irritated".


----------



## Seb_K

Ohh. Okie dokie. Thanks!


----------



## Cracker Jack

It can also be translated as ''I'm pissed off.''


----------

